# Nurseries near Emirate Hills



## Newmum1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm new to this forum and to Dubai. We have just moved into The Greens and wondered what experiences you have of locally based nurseries. We have a 2 year old son and both myself & husband will be working in the Business District. I've looked at Hummingbird in the DIFC and the kids looked very happy, but I wondered if there was a better one nearer to our apartment.

Thank you.


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Newmum1 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and to Dubai. We have just moved into The Greens and wondered what experiences you have of locally based nurseries. We have a 2 year old son and both myself & husband will be working in the Business District. I've looked at Hummingbird in the DIFC and the kids looked very happy, but I wondered if there was a better one nearer to our apartment.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi I live near the Greens and my daughter goes to the Raffles Nursery in the Lakes. There a few of the raffles nursery's around, two in springs and another one is also due to open in the lakes. The lakes one would be the nearest.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Newmum1 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm new to this forum and to Dubai. We have just moved into The Greens and wondered what experiences you have of locally based nurseries. We have a 2 year old son and both myself & husband will be working in the Business District. I've looked at Hummingbird in the DIFC and the kids looked very happy, but I wondered if there was a better one nearer to our apartment.
> 
> Thank you.


Hello there!
Children's Oasis Nursery is at The Lakes, very close to the Greens. You will also find a good listing of nurseries on the link below. There are a few in the Al Barsha area, which is not too far either.
Dubai nurseries


----------

